# Yeah, I can believe it's not butter



## mlk18 (Mar 26, 2021)

So as I sit here watching grilling/smoking YouTube video after YouTube video, from pit masters to backwoods hillbilly cookers (the kind I trust the most), and I see people pouring Parkay and other squeezable yellow garbage onto otherwise good looking ribs and other meats. That's like having a young Lynda Carter offering to take you out to a nice restaurant and you saying "No thanks, Rosie O'Donnell is stopping over with an expired gas station egg salad sandwich".  I can only presume these people also pour ketchup on steaks and believe that bacon should be made from turkey.  How is there not some kind of social program to bring dairy awareness to those people indoctrinated by country crock illuminati? I am thinking about starting a Go Fund Me page to help raise money to get these poor misguided soles the real Irish & Dutch creamery butter that the so desperately need in their lives.


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 26, 2021)

Its ok, if everyone wanted high quality butter our prices would be even higher due to more demand.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 26, 2021)

It's a pretty common thing in the competition bbq circuit. We use it in our wrap steps. Butter will burn......parkay doesn't


----------



## mlk18 (Mar 26, 2021)

I must be missing something. Is it just to make it shiny, like the meat equivalent of car wax? It's incredibly unhealthy lab created fake food and in my never so humble opinion tastes like it came out of the North end of a South bound farm animal.  Margarine tastes as close to butter as textured vegetable protein tastes to ground chuck.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 26, 2021)

It's really just to add in moisture and increase richness. Also helps the brown sugar to melt if you use that during wrap. And as far as the health aspect of bbq.......well it's not good for you regardless of what you do to it lol. I don't use parkay for at home smoking. Just at comps


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 26, 2021)

Parkay doesn't break like butter, has a higher smoke point than butter , adds moisture, helps melt the sugars in the rub, and also helps to keep the sugars from caramelizing and possibly burning and it will help set the bark.  Parkay is a tool, not a rule.  Competition barbecue has so many intense flavors going on any butter flavor is lost.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 26, 2021)

I prefer using unsalted butter during one step on my competition style thighs, but my goal is to get as much flavor into the thighs, and allow the skin to have the perfect bite.  You really only get one bite, maybe two if a judge really likes your chicken.


----------



## justplainbob (Mar 26, 2021)

an old Lynda Carter is still better than any Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> It's a pretty common thing in the competition bbq circuit. We use it in our wrap steps. Butter will burn......parkay doesn't


Yup completely understand the usefulness of squeeze butter. However I never did see a problem with brown butter. Not a competitor, just a food fan.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 26, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yup completely understand the usefulness of squeeze butter. However I never did see a problem with brown butter. Not a competitor, just a food fan.


When butter reaches smoke point it tastes bad. Fine line with brown butter and burned butter


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 26, 2021)

justplainbob said:


> an old Lynda Carter is still better than any Rosie O'Donnell


Nice appetite suppressant ... gonna have nightmares tonight.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 26, 2021)

Parkay is primarily soybean oil whereas butter is a true dairy product.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> When butter reaches smoke point it tastes bad. Fine line with brown butter and burned butter


low and slow. but I understand what you are saying, and agree. I just like butter and bacon too!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 26, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> low and slow. but I understand what you are saying, and agree. I just like butter and bacon too!


I'm a low and slow guy myself. Like I said that's not how I cook at home. I'm also a fan of bacon and butter


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 26, 2021)

TNJAKE

always appreciate your posts. Just rib’n.


----------



## Bytor (Mar 26, 2021)

Is Lynda Carter here
Being a teenaged boy in the 70's I have to ask  

I can still hear it in my mind...."Wonder Woman...."


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2021)

Most of the BBQ teams use squeezable butter, so I tried it a couple of times. But I found I like real butter better when I wrap ribs. Which by the way I don’t do too much anymore, unless someone is coming over that likes FOTB ribs. Then I do one rack for them & one unwrapped for the rest who like a bit of a bite.
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 27, 2021)

Bytor said:


> Is Lynda Carter here
> Being a teenaged boy in the 70's I have to ask
> 
> I can still hear it in my mind...."Wonder Woman...."


Right with ya brother. I follow LC on Instagram. She is as gorgeous now as she was then.
Jim


----------



## forktender (Mar 27, 2021)

Never use plastic butter out of a squeeze tube.......that Parkay stuff is rank  it dosen't even taste like butter it taste like corn to me.

If I use anything its homemade Ghee made out of Kerry Gold butter, Ghee has 482* smoke point it's 180* higher than butters 302* smoke point and adds great flavor.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 27, 2021)

forktender said:


> Never use plastic butter out of a squeeze tube.......that Parkay stuff is rank  it dosen't even taste like butter it taste like corn to me.
> 
> If I use anything its homemade Ghee made out of Kerry Gold butter, Ghee has 482* smoke point it's 180* higher than butters 302* smoke point and adds great flavor.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 27, 2021)

I've tried Parkay. Wasnt impressed. Will still with my good ole stick butter.
Jim


----------



## forktender (Mar 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 490729



I like Lionel about as much as I like Parkay. LOL
About as close to Lionel as I'll get is this= (real butter/Ghee). LOL



Sorry about the Hijack. hahaha.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2021)

forktender said:


> like Lionel about as much as I like Parkay. LOL



Hey now!....Mr. RICHIE's, 8-Tracks and later Cassettes, shortened the road to Paradise by the Dashboard Light, many a time for this young Buck! That smooth voice? Like Butta'!...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey JJ wasn't that Meatloaf your remembering:



Parkay isn't readily available around these parts. At least not that I've seen. So I've always used butter.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes the song was by Meatloaf. But I  was using the Title as a euphemism for the Fun to be had in the front or back seat of my roomy '70 Dodge, often facilitated by the music of Lionel Richie..JJ


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 27, 2021)

Artificial butter flavoring - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				















stuff makes a mean spritz for lean pork and poultry


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2021)

Ive not tried Popcorn Butter but, at least back in the day, it was pretty tasty. Closer to Butter than Parkay.
I used this stuff in a few restaurants. Flavor wasnt bad...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 27, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Ive not tried Popcorn Butter but, at least back in the day, it was pretty tasty. Closer to Butter than Parkay.
> I used this stuff in a few restaurants. Flavor wasnt bad...JJ


In talking old school popcorn, don’t forget the coconut oil to pop the corn. Makes all the difference.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2021)

Margarine was what my Mom grew up eating, with Butter for special occasions and Holidays. After marriage to my Father, from a more well to do family, Dad insisted on the Butter he grew up eating. So I  had both growing up. When Dad made Popcorn, he would cover it in a ridiculous amount of melted Butter and Salt! That was great Popcorn!
In my house, butter is king, with the store brand butter for cooking and Premium  Land o' Lakes as a Spread...JJ


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 28, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Artificial butter flavoring - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a thought when oil is stated in a recipe, browned clarified "Kerry Gold" would be another thought.


----------



## Bigheaded (Mar 28, 2021)

mlk18 said:


> I must be missing something. Is it just to make it shiny, like the meat equivalent of car wax? It's incredibly unhealthy lab created fake food and in my never so humble opinion tastes like it came out of the North end of a South bound farm animal.  Margarine tastes as close to butter as textured vegetable protein tastes to ground chuck.



While I'll agree with you on it's fake and not healthy, the YT videos I've seen where it's used,  they put like a teaspoon size line on each side of the ribs.  At that amount, it's not enough to worry about how unhealthy it is. And even the videos where they use a considerable amount more, you'd still have to eat like an entire rack for it to matter. And by point you have bigger health worries than Paykay being bad for you lol. While I am with you, I've also seen Malcolm Reed do it on a video, and he's a BBQ legend.  So I don't know what to believe.

With that said I don't think either butter or Paykay are used for flavoring at all, I've had ribs made with both and I couldn't tell either were there.


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 28, 2021)

olecrosseyes said:


> There is a thought when oil is stated in a recipe, browned clarified "Kerry Gold" would be another thought.


buddy,i made a great madras curry last week, but i didnt brown wallmart kerrys gold lol. love good  irish butter, but the higher sugar content doesnt brown as clean IMHO. if ur buy an indian market, you can buy excellent stuff. im sure its somewhere in the amazon, too.

they are different flavors. just about everything has it's purpose


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 28, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Margarine was what my Mom grew up eating, with Butter for special occasions and Holidays. After marriage to my Father, from a more well to do family, Dad insisted on the Butter he grew up eating. So I  had both growing up. When Dad made Popcorn, he would cover it in a ridiculous amount of melted Butter and Salt! That was great Popcorn!
> In my house, butter is king, with the store brand butter for cooking and Premium  Land o' Lakes as a Spread...JJ


I grew up on Imperial. Damn-near a quality European-style margarine used in restaurants everywhere, but its $1. lol


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 28, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Ive not tried Popcorn Butter but, at least back in the day, it was pretty tasty. Closer to Butter than Parkay.
> I used this stuff in a few restaurants. Flavor wasnt bad...JJ


that darker thicker stuff like that, and Phase, really gunk up a cheap spray bottle and scorch easier (i.e. great for garlic breads and wing sauce im guessin u have made at least one with.. lol). but a nice orange clear, wrap ur ribs with that sometime instead of butter and ooo man i gotta stop givin away other people's secrets


----------



## forktender (Mar 28, 2021)

Bigheaded said:


> While I'll agree with you on it's fake and not healthy, the YT videos I've seen where it's used,  they put like a teaspoon size line on each side of the ribs.  At that amount, it's not enough to worry about how unhealthy it is. And even the videos where they use a considerable amount more, you'd still have to eat like an entire rack for it to matter. And by point you have bigger health worries than Paykay being bad for you lol. While I am with you, I've also seen Malcolm Reed do it on a video, and he's a BBQ legend.  So I don't know what to believe.
> 
> With that said I don't think either butter or Paykay are used for flavoring at all, I've had ribs made with both and I couldn't tell either were there.


Not true at all, the people that do well in most comps lay that plastic butter crap on thick.
This guy has won a few comps in his day check out the amount he uses for two racks of ribs.

                Jonny Trigg's competition ribs.

Two racks of fresh pork spareribs (five to six pounds)
1/4 to 1/2 cup brown sugar (firmly packed)
One cup of your favorite dry rub
*"1/4 to 1/2 cup of softened butter or Parkay squeezable margarine". *
1/4 to 1/2 cup of honey
Three ounces of Tiger Sauce ( 3/4 of a five-ounce bottle)
Your favorite barbeque sauce ( one and 1/2 cups)
Apple juice
Garlic powder
Salt
Sugar
Paprika
Onion flakes
Red pepper
Black pepper
Corn syrup
Molasses
Tomato sauce
One teaspoon hot-pepper sauce (Use according to your taste)
Pecans
Cherries

Watch Darian at the 50 second mark of this video Darian has been known to win a few comps as well.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 28, 2021)

I've never intentionally  used any form of margarine.
 My daughter used to get butter? on her popcorn at the theater.
Daughter worked at theater and saw the slop that goes in the butter machine.
Her popcorn is naked these days.



 forktender
 Are you going for the parkay or not? 2 conflicting posts.
I agree with your first post that ghee is a better choice.  I need to make another batch.


----------



## forktender (Mar 29, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I've never intentionally  used any form of margarine.
> My daughter used to get butter? on her popcorn at the theater.
> Daughter worked at theater and saw the slop that goes in the butter machine.
> Her popcorn is naked these days.
> ...


Hell no, I can't stand the stuff it smells like fish to me and taste like plastic.
Ghee or nothing for me 100% of the time. LOL I actually don't hardly wrap ribs these days, so I don't have to worry about adding butter or sugar.  If there was a conflicting post made by me, it was a mistake due to sleep deprivation or beer.


----------



## forktender (Mar 29, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I've never intentionally  used any form of margarine.
> My daughter used to get butter? on her popcorn at the theater.
> Daughter worked at theater and saw the slop that goes in the butter machine.
> Her popcorn is naked these days.
> ...





forktender said:


> Not true at all, the people that do well in most comps lay that plastic butter crap on thick.
> This guy has won a few comps in his day check out the amount he uses for two racks of ribs.
> 
> Jonny Trigg's competition ribs.
> ...



I assume that you are talking about this post if so I was just pointing out that a lot of great competition  rib Q'ers slather that crap on their ribs..... not me, it's ghee or nothing!!!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Mar 29, 2021)

Butter on  Linda Carter >  catsup on Meatloaf.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 29, 2021)

Am I understanding this  real butter is better for wrapping ribs, but squeezable butter  is for comp ribs.  Squeezable butter is oil based, not dairy so is it that your just using butter flavored oil.


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 29, 2021)

yep, great way to get some better


Jersey Jimbo said:


> Am I understanding this  real butter is better for wrapping ribs, but squeezable butter  is for comp ribs.  Squeezable butter is oil based, not dairy so is it that your just using butter flavored oil.


IMO, no u got that wrong. fake is better for both. the oils will prevent scorch from the honey,whatever, when you're on the last hour.


----------



## forktender (Mar 30, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> yep, great way to get some better
> 
> IMO, no u got that wrong. fake is better for both. the oils will prevent scorch from the honey,whatever, when you're on the last hour.


Then use Ghee it has a high smoke point than the plastic butter/ Parkay and whole butter.


----------



## sampeshirl (Dec 27, 2021)

I like to use unsalted butter, but I often choose clarified butter vs ghee while cooking chicken thighs. I want to give them the most pleasant flavor and allow the whole meat to have a perfect bite, so I prefer to salt at the end so that the chicken absorbs only the most necessary amount of salt. As a result, you get one bite, maybe even two or at best three, because the pieces of meat are tiny and without excess. I wouldn't say I like Parkay oil at all, and it's soy oil and too salty. Also, the heart loses its natural taste, which is very bad. I prefer always to use a natural product.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Dec 28, 2021)

That's quite the rant, can I suggest therapy


----------



## JohnFrsux (Feb 9, 2022)

Yes, as far as natural food is concerned - it's a disaster, when I go to Mexico I get shocked at how delicious their food is and how comparatively terrible our american one. And as for butter, now I only make it in a weed butter maker and don't buy it in the supermarket anymore, cause it's hard to call butter what's standing on shelves. Similar situation with meat, I only eat it when I travel to other countries, especially European ones. In our country it's not meat anymore, it's chunks of something with gel inside. So soon I'll have to become a forced veganXD


----------

